# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  ActiveShuttle, autonomous vehicle for transport within companies, Bosch Rexroth AG, Lohr am Main, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Bosch Rexroth AG

----------


## Airicist

ActiveShuttle - the delivery guy enabler

Published on Oct 29, 2018




> The Factory of the Future is moving fast and someone has to deliver it for your business. Meet the Rexroth ActiveShuttle, an autonomous transport carrier for intralogistics that can be implemented whatever your production requirements

----------


## Airicist

Bosch Rexroth - ActiveShuttle: the delivery guy

Published on Jan 14, 2019




> ActiveShuttle – setting your intralogistics in motion
> 
> WITH PLUG & GO QUICKLY AND MOVE SAFELY
> 
> The autonomous transport system ActiveShuttle is already making entry into the factory of the future:
> it is implemented quickly without adapting your existing factory infrastructure, intuitive to operate, completely connected and safe for people to use!

----------


## Airicist

ActiveShuttle – setting your intralogistics in motion

Published on Feb 18, 2019




> The autonomous transport system ActiveShuttle is already making entry into the factory of the future:
> It is implemented quickly without adapting your existing factory infrastructure, intuitive to operate, completely connected
> and safe for people to use!
> ActiveShuttle automates and standardizes you internal flow of materials and goods. In the future, transport your dollies that are loaded
> with Small Load Carries (SLC) in a highly flexible and secure manner

----------

